
Stretching Before Running Doesn't Help, But Don't Stop Right Away - hachiya
http://lifehacker.com/5627332/stretching-before-running-does-no-good-but-dont-stop-right-away
======
pedalpete
Too bad the study or article didn't report on the effects of stretching on
speed or distance.

It may be a wash with respect to injury prevention, but what about muscle
performance? Does a stretched muscle perform differently?

